# Авиация > Современность >  Объединенный холдинг

## fulcrum

Эту тему вроде еще не обсуждали, смотрел "Новости", так вот там сказали что "МиГ", "Сухой", "Ильюшин", "Туполев", будут соединены в одну  корпорацию, к-рая в свою очередь будеь заниматься как и военной авиацией (типа ща будет обращаться внимание на отсутствующий истр. 5-ого поколения), так и гражданской (будут добивать RRJ и Ту-334), так вот интересно услышать по этому поводу мнение профессионалов "к чему все это приведет?"

----------


## Хы

Мое мнение:
1. К гиганской монополии.
2. К высоким ценам на продукцию и услуги для внутреннего рынка.
3. Снижению конкурентноспособности продукции гражданского назначения.
4. К существенному снижению боевой эффективности военных самолетов.
5. К уничтожению отдельных направлений в холдинге.

----------


## fulcrum

Ну, может не все так плохо, в "Новостях" заявили-"Маленькие авиакомпании (думаю имелись ввиду "Су", "МиГ"), неконкурентоспособны, и не могут тягатся с большими зарубежным, поэтому при создании холдинга, типа "Су" и например "МиГ", не будут конкурировать а направят свои усилия на противостояние американским монстрам авиастроения" :?

----------


## timsz

Думаю, идея правильная, но как это будет реализовано...

У нас в последнее время какой-то маразм творился. Разрабатываются однотипные самолеты, которые конкурируют только сами с собой. А этого себе не только наша экономика позволить себе не может. Даже европейцы свои усилия объединили, да и в Штатах осталось три, кажется, которые особо друг с другом не конкурируют.

Да что говорить, сейчас лайнеры делают 5 компании, из них три в России. Притом, отличие от западных, объемы очень небольшие. Это если по заводам взять, а если еще и КБ подключить, то такое количество получится... С кадрами также проблема. Старые уходят, новые не восполняются. Распылять небольшими кучками по КБ, думаю, нерационально.

С другой стороны как любая монополия, несет опасности. Но, думаю, отсутствие конкуренции нашим не грозит, так как основная борьба идет на мировом рынке.

Но по-любому, хорошо или плохо, другого выхода, думаю, нет. Боливар экономики не выдержит двоих.

----------


## Жора

Просто попытка воссоздать МАП по нынешним "понятиям".
Если всё правильно сделать, будет лучше. Но очень часто бывает наоборот.

----------


## MAX

Все бы было хорошо, если бы не было так грустно. Зачем все эти потуги с обьединением если, в принципе наши самолеты никому не нужны? Зачем говорить о "супер корпорации" с одной стороны, а с другой, втихоря, РАЗГРОМИТЬ цех окончательной сборки в ОКБ Яковлева и устроить там павильен для сьемок "танцев на льду" и "танцев со звездами". Да еще разгромить так, что на свалку отправились не только макеты машин, но и станки, инструмент. Бред какой-то. :( И после этого хотят возродить нашу авиацию? У меня большие сомнения. :cry:

----------


## Хы

> И после этого хотят возродить нашу авиацию? У меня большие сомнения. :cry:


А у меня сомнений нет. На общем фоне того, что творится из отдельных эпизодов складывается катастрофическая мазайка, и этот шаг - скорее уничтожит окончательно остатки авиапрома.

----------


## Хы

http://www.aviaport.ru/news/2006/11/01/112046.html

"Что, по-вашему, и в какие сроки может дать стране провозглашенный недавно российским руководством курс на государственную поддержку авиационной промышленности?

Юрий Рыжов: - По моему глубокому убеждению, сегодняшняя забота государства об авиастроительной отрасли - из области того, что в медицине называют "фантомными болями". Это когда человеку во сне и наяву кажется, что у него болит ампутированная нога, и ему хочется ее поудобнее устроить, мазью анестезирующей помазать... Как ни горько, но надо осознать: орган уже не болит - его просто не существует."

"Е.Ф.: - Все это, увы, действительно так, но все же хоронить российский авиапром, уверен, рано. Хотя бы потому, что по военной технике наши позиции не утрачены. Мы держим 17% мирового рынка истребителей, 20% - средних вертолетов"

Слишком самоуверенное заявление... промышленность сама делает ВСЕ, чтобы наши вертолеты и самолеты не были конкурентно способны на мировом рынке

----------


## Viggen

Ничего на самом деле не изменится. Авиапром не загнется, если у конторы будет много лишних денег. Если этого не будет, то авиапрому конец. Единственный смысл ОАК - дать возможность приближенным ОПГ, вроде иркутской, контролировать распределение денег, а также избавиться от Погосяна и прочих инородцев.
В ближайшие лет 5 приоритетом ОАК будет распихивание Су-30/Су-35 и МиГ-29 по новым рынкам, а также попытка впарить кому-нибудь "СуперДжет". Перспективные проекты, вроде ПАК ФА и МС-21 скоро загнутся официально, так как ресурсов больше нет, как и государственной мотивации.

----------


## fulcrum

Изняюсь, конечно но что такое "СуперДжет"?

----------


## timsz

> Изняюсь, конечно но что такое "СуперДжет"?


Пассажирский самолет, который Сухой делает. Он же RRJ.

----------


## fulcrum

А-а-а, ну понятно. Да кстати хоть один летный экземпляр RRJ уже есть?

----------


## timsz

Кажется, к концу 2007 собираются. В конце этого года сделают для стат испытаний.

----------


## milstar

Совет директоров ОАК возглавит министр обороны Сергей Иванов
[ 21:02 ] С такой просьбой обратился к президенту России Владимиру Путину председатель правления ОАК Алексей Федоров в ходе совещания у главы государства по вопросам развития авиационной промышленности. "Принято решение просить Сергея Борисовича Иванова возглавить совет директоров", - сказал он. "Нужно просить председателя правительства. Но я знаю его мнение, он это поддержит", - сказал Путин.

----------


## fulcrum

Не хочу навязывать свое мнение кому-либо, но по моему Иванов ничего не делает, либо работает не очеь эффективно, зато любит ходить гоголем, и с весьма важным видом...

----------


## milstar

deleted from author

----------


## fulcrum

Dear milstar, форум явл. русскоязычным, поэтому будьте добры(если конечно можете) писать на русском языке!  :evil:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Уважаемый milstar просто не стал говорить по-русски, что с нашими господами наверху, мягко говоря, сложно надеяться на успех объединения. Они как бы не о том думают. Тем более история авиапрома и в золотые годы отличалась тем, что при слиянии усилий во главе стоял человек (все помнят?), гнобивший изделия других КБ. А в наше время обычно наверх (холдинга, корпорации, называйте как хотите) ставят человека, который просто забирает все остатки либо себе, либо тем, кто его поставил. Все высокие идеи ему по барабану. И все. После этого агония неизбежна. Надежда только на инстинктивное самосохранение.

----------


## milstar

Gentlemen 


    Matter  of merger was disscussed long time before in Russia aerospace 
  industry /more as 10 years as serie of merger  Lockheed- 
  Martin,Northrop- Grumman  & started/

       Please compare today Lockheed-Martin   
   and  Boeing .
http://finance.yahoo.com/q/co?s=LMT


     Politicaly  ,before election , for Mr.Ivanov  merged company  
   as Boeing /with great %  of non-military production/  would  be 
   good  for he's president   ambition   .

     Opinion  of the author  of this posting  , from   military princip  concetration,    OAK   company with   non-military  production  only 10-20% as Lockheed-Martin   would be better for Russia  as  Boeing  .(   Rosoboronexport  have success in foreign countries,this success must be developed and secured ,Moltke- "Reinforcement this direction ,which  advanced "/ 

      Cash flow from export of military  productions as 
   Su,Mig,S-300/400 ,Submarine's and Fregat's    would be better
   to use for R&D  of new military production ,not for social support
   of  companies   with  Tu-204,Il-96 & 

         Your respectfully

----------

> Все бы было хорошо, если бы не было так грустно. Зачем все эти потуги с обьединением если, в принципе наши самолеты никому не нужны? Зачем говорить о "супер корпорации" с одной стороны, а с другой, втихоря, РАЗГРОМИТЬ цех окончательной сборки в ОКБ Яковлева и устроить там павильен для сьемок "танцев на льду" и "танцев со звездами". Да еще разгромить так, что на свалку отправились не только макеты машин, но и станки, инструмент. Бред какой-то. :( И после этого хотят возродить нашу авиацию? У меня большие сомнения. :cry:


Здесь дело в том, "А судьи кто?" Правит то кто ? Губернаторы из Челси и друзья русского народа Чубайсы... Поэтому реальные цели не просто не соотвествуют декларируемым, а они им прямо ПРОТИВОПОЛОЖНЫ. Ещё раз, речь идёт о том, как сделать так, чтобы РЕЗУЛЬТАТ ИСПОЛНЕНИЯ ЗАДАЧИ ОТМЕНИЛ ПОСТАВЛЕННУЮ ЦЕЛЬ. Вот так они и делают  - бывшие комсомольские вожди, которые всё это осуществляют - с детства большие мастера бутафории, лицемерия и очковтирательства, как и прямой лжи.  Вот не хочет председатель госуд. российской авиакомпании Окулов покупать новые хорошие российские самолёты - и не покупает и никто емуне указ, плевать он хотел на президента - у него "крыша" повыше президента РФ, не покупает и всё, отказывается от уже заключённых договоров, от соглашенийпо снижению пошлин и т.д.,  не обращает внимание на закупку Ту-204 Южной Америкой, китайцами и частными компаниями, чихал он на всех здесь, в России, и на всё, он ЗДЕСЬ не перед кем не отчитывается... Так что - чему удивляться? если на высших постах люди, не не несущие никакой ответственности за свою провальную деятельность...

----------


## Fencer

Парк Национальной службы санитарной авиации Ростеха пополнился пятью новыми вертолетами https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/21/242636/

----------


## Fencer

КАЗАНСКИЙ АВИАЗАВОД ВЫПУСТИТ НОВЫЙ РАКЕТОНОСЕЦ ТУ-160 В ЭТОМ ГОДУ: "ВСЕ ИДЕТ ПО ПЛАНУ" https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/03/22/713205.html

----------


## Fencer

«Наверху решили: «Канадцы же дают, чего еще надо?»: санкции оставили «Ансат» без двигателей https://kam.business-gazeta.ru/article/543975

----------


## Fencer

В ЦАГИ провели исследования аэродинамических характеристик мотогондолы двигателя ПД-8 https://aviation21.ru/v-cagi-proveli...igatelya-pd-8/

----------


## Fencer

Компания "Сухой" запатентовала однодвигательный тактический самолет Checkmate https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/24/242744/

----------


## Fencer

В РОССИИ РАЗРАБАТЫВАЕТСЯ ГЛУБОКО МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННАЯ ВЕРСИЯ ВЕРТОЛЕТА МИ-24П https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/03/29/713925.html

----------


## Fencer

> Компания "Сухой" запатентовала однодвигательный тактический самолет Checkmate https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/24/242744/


Патент https://new.fips.ru/registers-doc-vi...&TypeFile=html

----------


## Fencer

ОДК в 2021 году выпустила около 300 двигателей ТВ3-117 и ВК-2500 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/31/242985/

----------


## Fencer

КВЗ сертифицировал новый тренажер для подготовки пилотов вертолета Ми-38 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/5/6/243930/

----------


## Fencer

Состоялось заседание Cовета директоров ПАО «Туполев» https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...ov-pao-tupolev

----------


## Fencer

ОДК завершила испытания первого опытного двигателя ПД-8 https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/146726/

----------


## Fencer

Ростех увеличил ресурс газотурбинных двигателей для самолетов дальней авиации https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/5/16/244091/

----------


## Fencer

"Вертолеты России" представят вертолет Ансат со "стеклянной кабиной" и беспилотник БАС-200 на выставке HeliRussia 2022 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/5/18/244181/

----------


## Fencer

Ми-171А3 пройдёт натурные и виртуальные испытания нового фюзеляжа https://aviation21.ru/mi-171a3-projd...o-fyuzelyazha/

----------


## Fencer

Росавиация одобрила изменения типовой конструкции вертолета Ми-171А https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/5/23/244330/

----------


## Fencer

Авиакомпания "Аврора" заключила соглашение о намерениях на поставку 21 вертолета Ми-171 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/5/24/244335/

----------


## Fencer

ВИАМ разработал новые жаропрочные сплавы для двигателя ПД-8 https://aviation21.ru/viam-razrabota...igatelya-pd-8/

----------


## Fencer

"Вертолеты России" передали партию вертолетов Ми-8АМТ для авиакомпании "Газпром авиа" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/5/25/244377/

----------


## Fencer

ОАК, «Сухой» и «МиГ» объединились в одну компанию https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...odnu-kompaniyu

----------


## Fencer

ОДК освоила инновационную технологию производства деталей для авиадвигателей https://www.uecrus.com/rus/presscent...LEMENT_ID=3669

----------


## Fencer

Юрий Борисов проверил ход реализации авиационных программ на предприятиях ОАК https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...riyatiyakh-oak

----------


## Fencer

Новосибирские авиаконструкторы создали первый в мире алюминиевый двигатель для самолетов https://nsk.bfm.ru/news/9470

----------


## Fencer

У «дочки» «Вертолетов России» украли генераторы для вертолета-разведчика https://www.rbc.ru/society/07/06/202...om=from_main_4

----------


## Fencer

"Вертолеты России" передали два Ми-8МТВ-1 для авиакомпании "ЯМАЛ" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/6/9/244831/

----------


## Fencer

Истребитель Checkmate получит сопло, отклоняющееся во все стороны https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/6/15/244964/

----------


## Fencer

«Ростех» сообщил, что антидроновые ружья хорошо показали себя на Украине https://novostivl.ru/post/616007/?ut...medium=desktop

----------


## Fencer

Первый Су-75 Checkmate взлетит в 2025-м, а серийное производство начнут в 2027-м komсity.ru

----------


## Avia M

> Первый Су-75 Checkmate взлетит в 2025-м, а серийное производство начнут в 2027-м komсity.ru


Через два года?...  :Confused:  "Вы даете нереальные планы!"

----------


## KAV

Ну так обещать, еще не значит жениться :Redface:

----------


## Avia M

Согласен. Но к чему столько "лапши"? Впрочем тема другая...

----------


## Fencer

> Согласен. Но к чему столько "лапши"? Впрочем тема другая...


Отдельной темы нет, а эта подходящая.

----------


## Fencer

ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВО РФ УТВЕРДИЛО КОМПЛЕКСНУЮ ПРОГРАММУ РАЗВИТИЯ АВИАТРАНСПОРТНОЙ ОТРАСЛИ ДО 2030 ГОДА https://m.favt.gov.ru/novosti-novosti/?id=9302

----------


## Fencer

> ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВО РФ УТВЕРДИЛО КОМПЛЕКСНУЮ ПРОГРАММУ РАЗВИТИЯ АВИАТРАНСПОРТНОЙ ОТРАСЛИ ДО 2030 ГОДА https://m.favt.gov.ru/novosti-novosti/?id=9302


Здесь https://aviation21.ru/utverzhdena-ko...-do-2030-goda/ прогрозные показатели поставок и графики производства по годам.

----------


## Pilot

вчера совершил первый полет Ми-171А3.

https://t.me/takeoff_ru/73?single

----------


## Fencer

Ростех адаптировал «Ансат» для тушения пожаров https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/147300/

----------


## Fencer

ЦАГИ готовит “Слона” на замену “Руслану” https://www.zhukvesti.ru/articles/detail/43304/

----------


## Fencer

ОДК завершила второй этап создания цифровой модели авиационного двигателя АИ-222-25 https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/147389/

----------


## Fencer

В ОАК переданы полномочия ЕИО ТАНТК им. Г.М. Бериева https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...im-g-m-berieva

----------


## Fencer

Двигатель нового Ми-171А3 автоматически адаптируется под условия эксплуатации https://www.uecrus.com/rus/presscent...LEMENT_ID=3687

----------


## Fencer

Однодвигательный истребитель Checkmate получит комплекс связи от Су-57 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/4/246440/

----------


## Fencer

Казанский авиационный завод – филиал ПАО «Туполев» принял участие в авиационном празднике «Я выбираю небо!» https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...ke-ya-vybirayu

----------


## Fencer

ИМПОРТОЗАМЕЩЕННЫЙ ВЕРТОЛЕТ "АНСАТ" БУДЕТ СОЗДАН В 2024 ГОДУ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/08/05/726663.html

----------


## Fencer

"Вертолеты России" планируют создать грузопассажирскую модификацию на базе Ми-171А3 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/9/246547/
Ростех планирует начать поставки вертолетов Ми-171А3 в 2024 году https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/9/246544/

----------


## Fencer

На форуме "Армия-2022" представят систему связи истребителя Checkmate https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/10/246610/

----------


## Fencer

ОДК завершила реорганизацию авиаремонтных предприятий https://www.uecrus.com/rus/presscent...LEMENT_ID=3696

----------


## Fencer

Новую ракету малой дальности Х-МД-Э покажут на форуме "Армия-2022" https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/1544489...medium=desktop

----------


## Avia M

«Ростех» анонсировал первый полет российского однодвигательного истребителя Су-75 Checkmate в 2024 году. Об этом заявил вице-премьер - глава Минпромторга Денис Мантуров. Первоначально планировалось поднять истребитель в воздух в 2023 году, а поставки начать в с 2026 года.

Скромненькая ступенька... :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

Предприятия ОАК переходят на новый единый фирменный стиль https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...firmennyy-stil

----------


## Fencer

"РТ-Техприемка" успешно сертифицировала 810 авиационный ремонтный завод https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/15/246715/

----------


## Fencer

Ростех приступил к сертификационным испытаниям модернизированного Ка-32А11М https://rostec.ru/news/rostekh-prist...ogo-ka-32a11m/

----------


## Fencer

Посещение сборочной линии Авиастара на день воздушного флота https://travelfoxes.livejournal.com/271364.html

----------


## Fencer

Комсомольский-на-Амуре авиационный завод им. Ю.А.Гагарина. Новые горизонты. https://youtu.be/JMqE0DeRVOY

----------


## Avia M

Основным носителем гиперзвуковых «Кинжалов» станет модификация боевых самолетов МиГ-31, которая получила индекс И. Этот вариант перехватчика впервые оснащен уникальными цифровыми комплексами — электродистанционной системой управления и бортовыми компьютерами. Они позволяют в полностью автоматическом режиме без вмешательства пилота вывести истребитель на нужную траекторию запуска и в точно рассчитанный момент запустить гиперзвуковую ракету.

https://iz.ru/1383525/anton-lavrov-r...amolet-nositel

----------


## Fencer

ОДК создаст центр восстановления деталей авиадвигателей в условиях импортозамещения https://www.uecrus.com/rus/presscent...LEMENT_ID=3702

----------


## Fencer

Ростех оснастит вертолеты «Ансат» лопастями нового поколения https://rostec.ru/news/rostekh-osnas...go-pokoleniya/

----------


## Fencer

ГТЛК подписала с "КрасАвиа" договоры лизинга на 3 вертолета Ми-8МТВ1 на почти 1,4 млрд рублей https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/24/247047/

----------


## Fencer

Для круглогодичной и круглосуточной работы над Су-57 на КнААЗе заложили сразу три новых объекта https://youtu.be/QnWjriew2h0

----------


## Fencer

АВИАКОМПАНИЯ "АЭРОСЕРВИС" ПРИОБРЕТЁТ СЕМЬ САМОЛЁТОВ ЛМС-901 "БАЙКАЛ" https://www.aviaport.ru/news/2022/08/29/728609.html
ЛМС-901 "Байкал" обретает нового заказчика в Забайкалье https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/29/247189/

----------


## Fencer

ОДК создала уникальный лазерный комплекс для изготовления деталей перспективных авиадвигателей https://www.uecrus.com/rus/presscent...LEMENT_ID=3703

----------


## Fencer

В Таиланде откроется центр по ремонту вертолетов российского производства https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/1/247297/

----------


## Fencer

Ростех поставит Аэрофлоту 339 самолетов российского производства https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...o-proizvodstva
Сбербанк и Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация договорились о сотрудничестве https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...otrudnichestve
Корпорация «Иркут», Авиакомпания «Аврора» и ГТЛК подписали соглашение об основных условиях поставки самолетов SSJ-NEW https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...viyakh-postavk
ПСБ поддержит стратегические проекты Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...oy-korporatsii

----------


## Fencer

"РТ-Техприемка" сертифицировала Авиационный комплекс им. С.В. Ильюшина https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/13/247652/

----------


## Fencer

ЦАГИ и Казанский вертолетный завод разработали лопасти нового поколения для вертолетов Ансат https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/14/247672/

----------


## Fencer

Беспилотники «Аэромакс» сертифицированы в рамках экспериментального правового режима https://aviation21.ru/bespilotniki-a...ovogo-rezhima/

----------


## Fencer

На выставке в ЮАР представят истребитель МиГ-35Д и дрон-камикадзе «Куб-Э» https://aviation21.ru/na-vystavke-v-...mikadze-kub-e/

----------


## Fencer

Гражданский конвертоплан компании «Аэромакс» прошёл лётные испытания https://aviation21.ru/grazhdanskij-k...ye-ispytaniya/

----------


## Fencer

УЗГА НАЧАЛ СТРОИТЕЛЬСТВО ПЛОЩАДКИ ДЛЯ ПРОИЗВОДСТВА САМОЛЕТОВ "БАЙКАЛ" И "ЛАДОГА" https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/08/26/728617.html
Строители начали возведение производственного корпуса для сборки самолетов «Байкал» и «Ладога» https://midural.ru/news/list/document203419/

----------


## Fencer

ИЛ-76МД-90А: Богатырь, созданный в России

----------


## Fencer

АО "УЗГА" приступило к стендовым испытаниям газогенератора двигателя ВК-800

----------


## Fencer

Лаборатории управления главного металлурга «ОДК-Сатурн» аккредитованы Росавиацией http://www.uec-saturn.ru/?rssid=1664...&sat=6&slang=0

----------


## Fencer

"Курчатовский институт" разработал новые высокопрочные конструкционные стали для авиационных двигателей https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/23/248048/

----------


## Fencer

Количество вертолётов Ми-8МТВ-1 в Авиалесоохране увеличилось до шести единиц https://aviation21.ru/kolichestvo-ve...shesti-edinic/

----------


## Fencer

Ростех передал два вертолета для первого межрегионального лесопожарного центра https://www.rhc.aero/media/mi_8_avialesokhrana

----------


## Fencer

МЧС в ближайшее время получит еще два самолета-амфибии Бе-200 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/27/248125/

----------


## Fencer

Возвращение главной выставки российского двигателестроения – Виктор Чуйко о МФД-2022

----------


## Fencer

"Вертолеты России" хотят списать более 1000 вертолетов https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/29/248205/

----------


## Fencer

Модернизированный вертолет Ка-32А11ВС Ростеха совершил первый полет с двигателями ВК-2500ПС-02 Модернизированный вертолет Ка-32А11ВС Ростеха совершил первый полет с двигателями ВК-2500ПС-02

----------


## Fencer

> Модернизированный вертолет Ка-32А11ВС Ростеха совершил первый полет с двигателями ВК-2500ПС-02 Модернизированный вертолет Ка-32А11ВС Ростеха совершил первый полет с двигателями ВК-2500ПС-02


Видео https://m.vk.com/video-32199986_4562...-32199986_6392

----------


## Fencer

100 лет ОКБ имени А.Н. Туполева https://aviaforum.ru/threads/obschei...6#post-3281914

----------


## Fencer

Воронежский авиазавод отгрузил первый комплект мотогондолы для нового двигателя ПД-8 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/10/13/248682/

----------


## Avia M

22 октября исполняется 100 лет опытно-конструкторскому бюро Андрея Николаевича Туполева (ОКБ А.Н. Туполева, сейчас — ПАО "Туполев" в составе Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации госкорпорации "Ростех"). За век существования туполевцами разработано около 300 самолетов и модификаций, из которых около 90 были реализованы в опытных образцах и более 40 строились серийно. Начиная с 1923 года было выпущено более 18 тыс. крылатых машин имени знаменитого авиаконструктора Андрея Николаевича Туполева.

----------


## Fencer

> 22 октября исполняется 100 лет опытно-конструкторскому бюро Андрея Николаевича Туполева (ОКБ А.Н. Туполева, сейчас — ПАО "Туполев" в составе Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации госкорпорации "Ростех"). За век существования туполевцами разработано около 300 самолетов и модификаций, из которых около 90 были реализованы в опытных образцах и более 40 строились серийно. Начиная с 1923 года было выпущено более 18 тыс. крылатых машин имени знаменитого авиаконструктора Андрея Николаевича Туполева.


100 лет ОКБ Туполева https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...t-okb-tupoleva

----------


## Fencer

В Санкт-Петербурге стартовало серийное производство гражданских беспилотников https://industry-hunter.com/v-sankt-...-bespilotnikov

----------


## Fencer

Разработка двигателя ПД-35 будет зависеть от работ по самолёту CR929 https://aviation21.ru/razrabotka-trd...molyotu-cr929/

----------


## Fencer

В ЦАГИ прошли испытания вертолетного кресла https://www.tsagi.ru/pressroom/news/5994/

----------


## Fencer

Первые образцы двигателя ПД-8 проходят испытания https://rostec.ru/news/pervye-obrazt...at-ispytaniya/
Предприятия ОДК обсудили производство двигателя ПД-14 в рамках кооперации https://www.uecrus.com/rus/presscent...LEMENT_ID=3738
ОДК провела презентацию двигателя ПД-35 https://aviation21.ru/odk-provela-pr...gatelya-pd-35/
На основе ПД-8 могут создать отечественный двигатель для вертолета Ми-26 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/10/27/249284/

----------


## Fencer

В России испытали двигатель для перспективного стратегического ракетоносца https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/10/31/249449/

----------


## Fencer

ОДК переименовала авиаремонтные заводы в компанию ОДК-Сервис https://www.uecrus.com/rus/presscent...LEMENT_ID=3740

----------


## Fencer

В Приморье запустили производство беспилотных летательных аппаратов https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/1/249494/

----------


## Fencer

НИЦ «Курчатовский институт» – ВИАМ разработал аддитивную технологию изготовления лопаток для вертолетных двигателей

----------


## Fencer

В России создали первый образец вертолета Ми-8 для миротворцев https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/9/249875/

----------


## Fencer

Росавиация приостановила сертификацию вертолета Ка-62 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/9/249872/

----------


## Fencer

Ростех поставил первый Ми-8МТВ-1 в рамках нового контракта по программе лизинга https://www.rhc.aero/media/gtlk_

----------


## Fencer

Правительство России выделит около 44 млрд рублей на производство авиадвигателей https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/14/250052/

----------


## Fencer

ГТЛК передала в лизинг два вертолета Ми-8МТВ-1 по программе с государственным финансированием https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/16/250194/

----------


## Fencer

В Свердловской области разработка самолета УТС-800 подходит к стадии летных испытаний https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/16/250206/

----------


## Fencer

В Самаре удвоят производство комплектующих для двигателей НК-32-02 и «изделие РФ» https://aviation21.ru/v-samare-udvoy...-i-izdelie-rf/

----------


## Fencer

Росавиация подтвердила высокие стандарты производства узлов для двигателя ПД-14 на предприятии ОДК https://www.uecrus.com/rus/presscent...LEMENT_ID=3752

----------


## Fencer

«Вертолеты России» передали партию Ми-8МТВ-1 для российских авиакомпаний https://www.rhc.aero/media/mi_8mtv_1

----------


## Fencer

Вертолеты Ми-8 в арктическом исполнении поступят в спасательный центр МЧС на Ямале https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/22/250449/

----------


## Fencer

ОДК-УМПО построит испытательную станцию для перспективных двигателей с заделом на полвека https://www.uecrus.com/rus/presscent...LEMENT_ID=3753

----------


## Fencer

"РТ-Техприемка" подтвердила соответствие ТАНТК имени Бериева стандартам качества https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/23/250509/

----------


## Fencer

https://m.vk.com/wall-3534453_17167



> На территории Производственного центра корпорации «Иркут» в Комсомольске-на-Амуре ✈выполняется демонтаж стены между Цехом окончательной сборки (ЦОС) и ангаром Летно-испытательной станции (ЛИС) с целью изменения конфигурации действующего конвейера в прямоточную линию сборки производительностью не менее 20 воздушных судов (ВС) SSJ-NEW в год.
> 
> Идея создания прямоточной линии сборки появилась в 2016г. и получила своё развитие в 2022г. для выполнения сборки самолёта SSJ-NEW с винглетами в необходимом темпе.
> 
> Дополнительно на территории ПЦ строится ангар ЛИС, где уже на данный момент выполнено обслуживание фундамента, далее запланировано возведение металлического корпуса здания и завершение работ по строительству ангара ЛИС под 2 ВС к середине 2023 года.
> ТГ "Минпромторг Хаб.край"

----------


## Fencer

Модель самолета SSJ-NEW с двигателями ПД-8 прошла аэродинамические испытания в ЦАГИ https://www.tsagi.ru/pressroom/news/6057/

----------


## Fencer

Новикомбанк профинансировал выпуск двигателей для гражданской авиации https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/24/250524/

----------


## Fencer

ОДК запустила в Москве новый участок по производству вертолетных двигателей https://www.uecrus.com/rus/presscent...LEMENT_ID=3758

----------


## Fencer

В 2022 году на поточной линии сборки завода «Авиастар» построено пять ВТС Ил-76МД-90А https://aviation21.ru/v-2022-godu-na...s-il-76md-90a/

----------


## Fencer

Есть только «МиГ» https://rostec.ru/news/est-tolko-mig-/

----------


## Fencer

Новикомбанк предоставил финансирование для производства авиадвигателей ПД-14 https://rostec.ru/news/novikombank-....gateley-pd-14/

----------


## Fencer

В СибНИА совершил пробежки и подлеты Як-52 с перспективным российским поршневым двигателем https://sibnia.ru/institut/news/detail.php?ID=1836

----------


## Fencer

Ростех передал очередную партию "Ансатов" для санавиации https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/13/251239/

----------


## Fencer

В ОДК усовершенствовали технологию испытания двигателей https://www.uecrus.com/rus/presscent...LEMENT_ID=3759

----------


## Fencer

Ростех передаст МЧС вертолеты для работы в Арктике https://www.rhc.aero/media/uuaz_mi8amtsh_mchs

----------


## Avia M

«В декабре 2022 года совершил первый полет очередной усовершенствованный стратегический ракетоносец Ту-160М, разработанный ПАО "Туполев". Летчики выполнили маневры, позволяющие проверить устойчивость и управляемость самолета в воздухе, работоспособность самолетных систем и двигателей, а также бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования», — сообщили в ОАК.

----------


## Fencer

> «В декабре 2022 года совершил первый полет очередной усовершенствованный стратегический ракетоносец Ту-160М, разработанный ПАО "Туполев". Летчики выполнили маневры, позволяющие проверить устойчивость и управляемость самолета в воздухе, работоспособность самолетных систем и двигателей, а также бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования», — сообщили в ОАК.


Первый полёт очередного Ту-160М https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...ednogo-tu-160m
https://youtu.be/LpYP2EfsoL8

----------


## Fencer

Надежда местной авиации России: самолёт ТВС-2МС "Русавиапрома" https://sergeydolgodvor.livejournal.com/22950.html

----------


## Fencer

ГТЛК передала в лизинг на Камчатку вертолет Ми-8МТВ-1 по программе с государственным финансированием https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/20/251587/

----------


## Fencer

ОДК изготовила демонстратор гибридного двигателя для перспективных летательных аппаратов https://www.uecrus.com/rus/presscent...LEMENT_ID=3761

----------


## Fencer

В ЦАГИ исследуют модель конвертоплана вертикального взлета и посадки https://www.tsagi.ru/pressroom/news/6107/

----------


## Fencer

Ростех возродил производство материала для авиационного остекления https://rostec.ru/news/rostekh-vozro...o-ostekleniya/

----------


## Fencer

В СибНИА прошли летные испытания демонстратора крыла скоростного самолета для перевозок на местных воздушных линиях https://sibnia.ru/institut/news/detail.php?ID=1926

----------


## Avia M

АО "Объединенная двигателестроительная корпорация" (ОДК) Ростеха приступила к испытаниям двигателя ПД-8, который будет использоваться для пассажирского лайнера SSJ New и самолета-амфибии Бе-200. Об этом говорится в сообщении пресс-службы Ростеха.

----------


## Fencer

> АО "Объединенная двигателестроительная корпорация" (ОДК) Ростеха приступила к испытаниям двигателя ПД-8, который будет использоваться для пассажирского лайнера SSJ New и самолета-амфибии Бе-200. Об этом говорится в сообщении пресс-службы Ростеха.


Начались лётные испытания двигателя ПД-8 в составе летающей лаборатории Ил-76 https://aviation21.ru/nachalis-lyotn...ratorii-il-76/

----------


## Fencer

"ОДК — Пермские моторы" получило разрешение на постройку новых мощностей https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/27/251934/

----------


## Fencer

Ростех завершил испытания вертолета Ми-171А2 в высокогорье https://www.rhc.aero/media/mi_171a2_elbrus

----------


## Fencer

Модернизированный «Ансат», Ми-171А3 и беспилотник БАС-200 получили сертификаты типа от Росавиации https://rostec.ru/news/modernizirova...t-rosaviatsii/

----------


## Fencer

Росавиация одобрила отечественное крыло и двигатель ПД-14 на авиайланер МС-21 https://rostec.ru/news/rosaviatsiya-...aylaner-ms-21/

----------


## Fencer

Поставки боевых самолетов в Вооруженные Силы России в 2022 году https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4642641..._medium=social

----------

